# HIX Hobby Lite tshirt heat press



## FunkyCold619 (Apr 22, 2010)

What do you guys think about buying one of these for $200??
HIX Hobby Lite tshirt heat press 12"X9"


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

FunkyCold619 said:


> What do you guys think about buying one of these for $200??
> HIX Hobby Lite tshirt heat press 12"X9"


Other than the small size...the price is good.


----------



## FunkyCold619 (Apr 22, 2010)

IYFGraphics said:


> Other than the small size...the price is good.


Can i still use it for adult tees?


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

FunkyCold619 said:


> Can i still use it for adult tees?


As long as your design doesn't exceed the 12"x9" size of the platen the answer would be yes, it that's a very small graphic to put on a adult tee.

Hope this helps.


----------



## FunkyCold619 (Apr 22, 2010)

IYFGraphics said:


> As long as your design doesn't exceed the 12"x9" size of the platen the answer would be yes, it that's a very small graphic to put on a adult tee.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yes this helps. But I've seen people press part of the design first then the second part when the design is bigger then the press. Is this not good?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have one and it is a pain doing adult tees when the image is very large. If your image is average you will be OK. I only use mine for onesies, license plates, mouse pads, bandannas etc., but for tees I stick to my 15 x15 much less of a hassle especially when you have a lot of shirts to press.

Yes you can press part of the shirt then the other with no problems but again having a lot of them to press that will get old very fast.


----------



## RemySL (May 5, 2010)

I started with the GeoKnight 12x9 swing press. After about 10 shirts I'd wished I went with something larger. Then I was able to get a demo 15x11 phoenix phire digital press. I figured it was a good price compared to MSRP, and had the auto release with digital temp and such. I still wish I would have gotten something bigger than this one. I don't really use it anymore, so if you're instersted, let me know. It's an awesome press and I still have all the original MFG packaging and materials, teflon sheets, etc.


----------



## VinnyYak (Jun 13, 2007)

FunkyCold619 said:


> What do you guys think about buying one of these for $200??
> HIX Hobby Lite tshirt heat press 12"X9"


My issues with the HIX hobby lite.
1. If you use a laser temperature gun to measure the temperature of the platen, your reading will be way way off. You have to use the other kind of heat measuring device, the one with wire that comes in contact with the platen.

2. Watch the temperature adjustment knob. Be sure the screw is tight. If it's loose, you'd think it's pointing to the desired temperature but actually it's not.

Otherwise, I think it's okay. I use it also to preheat the tshirt to remove moisture while I use my bigger press. That way I don't set my temperature up and down back and forth.


----------



## FunkyCold619 (Apr 22, 2010)

veedub3 said:


> I have one and it is a pain doing adult tees when the image is very large. If your image is average you will be OK. I only use mine for onesies, license plates, mouse pads, bandannas etc., but for tees I stick to my 15 x15 much less of a hassle especially when you have a lot of shirts to press.
> 
> Yes you can press part of the shirt then the other with no problems but again having a lot of them to press that will get old very fast.


Yeah i could imagine how it would get old fast. thanks


----------



## FunkyCold619 (Apr 22, 2010)

RemySL said:


> I started with the GeoKnight 12x9 swing press. After about 10 shirts I'd wished I went with something larger. Then I was able to get a demo 15x11 phoenix phire digital press. I figured it was a good price compared to MSRP, and had the auto release with digital temp and such. I still wish I would have gotten something bigger than this one. I don't really use it anymore, so if you're instersted, let me know. It's an awesome press and I still have all the original MFG packaging and materials, teflon sheets, etc.


How much do you want for the 15x11?


----------



## FunkyCold619 (Apr 22, 2010)

VinnyYak said:


> My issues with the HIX hobby lite.
> 1. If you use a laser temperature gun to measure the temperature of the platen, your reading will be way way off. You have to use the other kind of heat measuring device, the one with wire that comes in contact with the platen.
> 
> 2. Watch the temperature adjustment knob. Be sure the screw is tight. If it's loose, you'd think it's pointing to the desired temperature but actually it's not.
> ...


In that case i think im going to look into something bigger.


----------



## RemySL (May 5, 2010)

FunkyCold619 said:


> How much do you want for the 15x11?


Sorry, I didn't realize I wasn't supposed to metion stuff for sale in a thread. I have to do it in the classifieds. With that, I'll have it posted there once I'm able. I'll send you a message once I have. I think I'll have it in there tomorrow.


----------



## FunkyCold619 (Apr 22, 2010)

RemySL said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize I wasn't supposed to metion stuff for sale in a thread. I have to do it in the classifieds. With that, I'll have it posted there once I'm able. I'll send you a message once I have. I think I'll have it in there tomorrow.



Sounds good!


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Just as a side question. How small do they make presses? I can see a small one good for left chest names or logos on polo shirts above the pocket. Using my large one for these small jobs just wastes electric and it is bulky. Thanks all.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Twanabee said:


> Just as a side question. How small do they make presses? I can see a small one good for left chest names or logos on polo shirts above the pocket. Using my large one for these small jobs just wastes electric and it is bulky. Thanks all.


A hat press is perfect for heart logos and allows you have two people going at the same time, one doing fronts, one doing backs on the main press. Get one with multiple platens and pads.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Twanabee said:


> Just as a side question. How small do they make presses? I can see a small one good for left chest names or logos on polo shirts above the pocket. Using my large one for these small jobs just wastes electric and it is bulky. Thanks all.


There are presses that are the size of a left chest. Look at the preferred vendors section. You'll find suppliers for them there.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Follow Ricks advice...get a good cap press..then you can do the small press as well as caps


----------

